# Another foot washes ashore in BC



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

More fun with amputation in Canada.

http://news.yahoo.com/another-human-foot-washes-ashore-b-c-072344119.html


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hmmmm. Carnivorous salmon?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Around here, we usually see just the random lone shoe, minus a foot:jol:


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

I live in fear of finding one of these when I go out kayaking.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

When I was in a state college, which was on the shores of a Great Lake, a torso washed up on the beach. Mafia!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

They aint getting my feet, darn Canadians.....no sir no how! I'm keepin both of mine.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

they take all your belly & make it into that fake Canadien "bacon"...


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

But a dozen in the last 4 years? Me thinks there MIGHT be a bigger problem


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

In previous cases, police said it appeared the feet separated from bodies naturally in the water and foul play wasn't suspected.

.. 
I don't ever recall experiencing this "natural occurance" they speak of????? WTF????


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Acid rain ?


----------

